# Voltimetro DC con mikroC



## adiktofer (Sep 29, 2011)

Que tal electronicos, profesionales, aficionados, etc...
Aqui les traigo un VOLTIMETRO DC 0 - 50V, cuya lectura puede verse en displays o en LCD.
Los archivos incluyen: codigo fuente escrito en C de mikroC v4.60, y esquematico en PROTEUS.

VOLTIMETRO LCD
http://www.mediafire.com/?26mxzphodfs9e7d

VOLTIMETRO DISPLAY
http://www.mediafire.com/?joidikhuxzkii83
Personalmente prefiero en display, ya que los numeros son mas grandes. Cuestion de gustos...

Espero que les pueda servir.

Asi mismo, propongo abrir en este mismo thread unos tutoriales sobre el uso del mikroC, en el cual estoy empezando porque es sencillo y ya tenia previos conociemiento del lenguaje C.

BYTES.......


----------



## joshuerm (Sep 29, 2011)

buen aporte, gracias, pero queria preguntarte si ya lo armaste en fisico, 

saludos

jose


----------



## adiktofer (Sep 30, 2011)

Gracias amigo, envio las fotos del prototipo montado y testeado con mi fuente lineal LM317T.
En el esquematico de proteus no aparecen los transistores para conmutar los anodos, ya le pones tu con npn y una resistencia a la salida del pin del PIC de 2kohm +o-.
Me olvidaba, no me alcanzo mas espacio  para poner los dos displays de los decimales, pero funciona OK.
a ver si te animas o los q lleguen se animan a realizar el pcb.
bytesss...


----------



## joshuerm (Sep 30, 2011)

gracias por responder, disculpa pero tengo otra duda, como haces la adaptacion para ingresar voltajes desde 0v hasta 50v sin dañar el pin de entrada de voltaje, me llama mucho la atencion tu proyecto y tratare de implementarlo, si tengo mas dudas te seguire molestando

saludos

jose


----------



## adiktofer (Oct 1, 2011)

Weno, es razonable tu pregunta porque el pin solo permite entradas de 5VDC como maximo.
Para superar ese incoveniente se usa el famoso DIVISOR DE VOLTAJE. Si quiero una maxima lectura de 50 entonces implemento un divisor 1/10, cosa que cuando tengo 50 voltios midiendo, en la entrada del pin se reportan 5voltios, si tengo 10v en realidad entra 1v, y asi sucesivamente.
No hay que preocuparse tampoco por el efecto de carga puesto que la impedancia de entrada del PIC es muy alta, mucho mayor que 10k. Pero seria mucho mejor colocarle un seguidor de tension con OPAMP a la salida del divisor del tension.
Ya en el codigo del programa se hace la conversion con regla de tres para mostrar 50v en lugar de 5v.
Bytesss...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 1, 2011)

Adiktofer en verdad muchas gracias por este aporte, desde hace tiempo estaba buscando la forma de implementar un voltimetro a mi fuente de poder, yo apenas estoy incursionando en el mundo de los PICś y estoy empezando a estudiar lenguaje C pero con CCS me imagino que no hay tanta diferencia con MikroC las directivas y variables deben ser muy parecidas ahora estoy en el diseño de un entrenador para PICś que te vendria muy bien ya que haces demasiadas conexiones en el proto y te facilitaria las cosas, en cuanto lo tenga terminado y lo poste te mando un MP para que veas el post saludos y gracias

SOMACRUZ


----------



## Helder Guerra (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola adiktofer, primero darte las gracias porque este aporte es muy bueno. Y en cuanto a lo de los tutoriales seria una gran ayuda para la comunidad de este foro, Yo quiero aprender a programar en MikroC si se deciden para mi seria de gran ayuda.ñ

Yo creo que para que se de por hecho adiktofer deberias empezar por programas sencillos como encender un led, luego usar pulsadores, despues display etc. Para ti no debe ser dificil teniendo encuenta estos dos programas que montastes en este post.
Te animo para que empieces y asi estoy seguro que otros colegas tambien se iran animando.

Gracias nuevamente, aca dejo un link donde pueden descargar MikroC.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ncekyf3xs9g3p4k


----------



## adiktofer (Oct 2, 2011)

Veo q poco a poco va aumentando la acogida a este post, gracias.
En esta semana es imposible que pueda empezar los tutoriales de mikroC porque tengo parciales hasta el 8 de octubre.
Pero como adelanto, debo sugerirles que se bajen la version 4.60 ya que su sintaxis cambia con respecto a la conocidisma version 8.2.
Bytess...


----------



## mayki0101 (Nov 17, 2011)

oye estoy haciendo algo parecido en microcodestdio pero quiero mostrar el valor con lcd y con decimales,no solo numeros enteros....me encantaria que me des algun tip....


----------



## odraregg (May 30, 2012)

k tal amigo esta interesante tu aporte y gracias por compartirlo y bueno hice un voltimetro similar al tuyo  y cheque el que hiciste con lcd pero en el mio y en el tuyo la temperatura en decimales no marca conforme aumenta el voltaje por ejemplo use un lm35 pues este da milivolts a la salida y la medicion se va brincando no la mide como sube la temperatura no se si tengas algún código o algún tip que me puedas comentar lo que pasa que lo quiero para una incubadora y la temperatura debe ser exacta para así poder condicionar saludos y yo también tengo varios programas que les puedo aportar por si alguien necesita alguno saludos


----------



## adiktofer (May 30, 2012)

Q raro, si te pegas el codigo donde hacer la conversion A/D podria ayudarte


----------



## Khaderah (May 31, 2012)

Hola, el esquema de tržim circuito de entrada que puede medir un voltaje negativo
 algo como esto

http://www.ruggedcircuits.com/html/circuit__14.html


----------



## juanc08 (Abr 18, 2014)

adiktofer dijo:


> Gracias amigo, envio las fotos del prototipo montado y testeado con mi fuente lineal LM317T.
> En el esquematico de proteus no aparecen los transistores para conmutar los anodos, ya le pones tu con npn y una resistencia a la salida del pin del PIC de 2kohm +o-.
> Me olvidaba, no me alcanzo mas espacio  para poner los dos displays de los decimales, pero funciona OK.
> a ver si te animas o los q lleguen se animan a realizar el pcb.
> bytesss...



buendia amigo
te quiero preguntar este voltimetro mide su propia fuente, me explico lo quiero usar en el carro, seria alimentarlo con los 12v  de la bateria y a su ves midiera el voltaje de la misma, ya que cuando se enciende el vehiculo sube a 14.4 y lo mejor que me avise cuando baja de 12,3
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## teslakiller (May 6, 2014)

Que tal, excelente tu proyecto, mi duda es, tengo el Pic16f887 crees que se pueda implementar el mismo codigo que tu hiciste pero para este microcontrolador? de antemano gracias


----------



## devildakar (Ago 6, 2016)

buenas amigo excelente proyecto jeje si quisiera hacerlo de 0 a 110v que tendria que cambiar?


----------

